# Metal Baskets



## TERIAN (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - I hope you can help me as I am new to recovering precious metals. I have approx 3.5 kilos of Micro Baskets that are gold plated. I want to extract the gold (refine) - Can anyone advise which method is best and where to get the chemicals required ?
Thanks - from a budding metalurgist


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2011)

TERIAN said:


> Hello - I hope you can help me as I am new to recovering precious metals. I have approx 3.5 kilos of Micro Baskets that are gold plated. I want to extract the gold (refine) - Can anyone advise which method is best and where to get the chemicals required ?
> Thanks - from a budding metalurgist



Some pictures would help to access the situation. Most of our forum members are using a sulfuric cell to de-plate gold plated articles.

Lasersteve has some very good videos on his web site, the url is in his signature file.

Welcome to the forum, 

regards
rusty


----------



## Militoy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what a "Micro Basket" is - a Google search seemed to suggest some kind of fuel filter - but combined with the phrase "gold" I came up with nothing really definitive in 3 pages. The question did bring into my mind an image of something I saw at one of our plating vendors around 25 years ago, though. They had a basket there used for holding some kinds of parts while gold plating. The thing was about the size of a french fry basket at McDonalds - maybe 10 or 12 inches long by 6 inches wide. It was so thick with built-up gold, it was noticably heavy to lift in one hand. They told me they kept it in a safe, and only brought it out into the shop when needed. A very beautiful piece of hardware - I really wanted it!


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 29, 2011)

I want to say they are coffee filters.


----------

